# Remodeling the Basement



## wgullo30 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, i'm a new person thinking of remodeling the basement. I'd like to put a nice medium priced HT in. Does any one have any good links that show a resonably priced HT set up? Any good sites to purchase the equipement? Thanks. Bill.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

wgullo30 said:


> Hi, i'm a new person thinking of remodeling the basement. I'd like to put a nice medium priced HT in. Does any one have any good links that show a resonably priced HT set up? Any good sites to purchase the equipement? Thanks. Bill.


Everyones perception of reasonable is different, what is yours? :dontknow:
As for links or suggestions search the site abit you'll be amazed at the small to large theaters that the folks on here have done.:T
Oh, Welcome to the shack!


----------



## gfrancis0 (Nov 16, 2009)

That is such a general question it is impossible to answer at this stage. You REALLY need to find someone who knows a thing or two about home theater and at least get them some kind of diagram of the space. It would also be very helpful to know how you plan on using the theater, casual viewing, serious blockbuster movie nights twice a week, cable documentaries, what?


----------



## wgullo30 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response. I'll get some measurements for more details. its really just going to be used as part of a rec room. We'll watch dvd's down there time to time.


----------



## jzac (May 12, 2010)

I just completed my basement (I call it my Man Cave :bigsmile finishing like 3 months ago and it's turned out really cool for the HT I built.....with the following for a 9.2 setup......

Axiom speakers (tower, center and quads)
Epik subwoofers (2)
Denon 4810CI receiver
Oppo BDP-80 Bluray player
Samsung Series 8 plasma TV
Panamax line conditioner
Epson or Pana projector (coming soon)

I made my own cabinet with a TV lift that disappears behind the cabinet frame when it's time for the projector to come on......that way I can use both. The projector is slated for end of the year.....you are talking roughly $7k in equipment alone for budget.....that is if you want a good one to last for a while. :T

Good luck....and think hard on the equipment to buy for a while.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

jzac said:


> I just completed my basement (I call it my Man Cave :bigsmile finishing like 3 months ago and it's turned out really cool for the HT I built.....with the following for a 9.2 setup......
> 
> Axiom speakers (tower, center and quads)
> Epik subwoofers (2)
> ...


Don't want to jack this thread but i gotta know how the Denon AVR does at driving all those speakers and have you used it in multi stereo mode for music and how it does with that. Thanks, Bambino.:T


----------



## jzac (May 12, 2010)

bambino said:


> Don't want to jack this thread but i gotta know how the Denon AVR does at driving all those speakers and have you used it in multi stereo mode for music and how it does with that. Thanks, Bambino.:T


Bambino, I forgot to mention I have a couple of Outlaw mono block amps driving my main front 4ohm speakers....the rest are driven by Denon. I play plenty of SACD and DVD-As and I have tried pure direct mode and multichannel and it sounds absolutely stunning. Prefer the pure direct mode for super audio. Regular cds on multi stereo mode sounds good....but with some Bluray music video source like The Killers and one of John Mayer's album's the sound is pristine. Love it. :This Denon model is very powerful and flexible. It will handle a projector's vertical stretch with aplomb since it has the scaler built in. Projector is next on my list.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have an Axiom setup as well, very nice speakers for the money and not very picky with their placement.

M22s for Front
VP150 Centre
QS8 side surrounds
QS4 rear Surrounds

The sub is an older Velodyne however


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

jzac said:


> Bambino, I forgot to mention I have a couple of Outlaw mono block amps driving my main front 4ohm speakers....the rest are driven by Denon. I play plenty of SACD and DVD-As and I have tried pure direct mode and multichannel and it sounds absolutely stunning. Prefer the pure direct mode for super audio. Regular cds on multi stereo mode sounds good....but with some Bluray music video source like The Killers and one of John Mayer's album's the sound is pristine. Love it. :This Denon model is very powerful and flexible. It will handle a projector's vertical stretch with aplomb since it has the scaler built in. Projector is next on my list.


Great! That is the answer i was hopeing for.:T Even though your cheating on the AVR by using the monoblocks,LOL! Just teasin i'm a cheater too.:devil:


----------



## jzac (May 12, 2010)

bambino said:


> Great! That is the answer i was hopeing for.:T Even though your cheating on the AVR by using the monoblocks,LOL! Just teasin i'm a cheater too.:devil:


Might as well give the AVR some room to breathe so it performs well.....so cheat it is! :bigsmile: You can't go wrong with a Denon and Axiom married with Epik. There are some audiophiles that will find issues with the Axioms, but for someone like me who's not willing to spend mega bucks to hear a difference one can barely tell this works just fantastic. My M80 towers are shweeeeeet! I have the original version of these speakers bought a few years ago....now they have version 3 of it. If you haven't listened to the Epik subs then do yourself a favor and find a way to hear it or go with the reviews.....absolute killers.....costs a bit, but well worth every cent. I've had it for a few months now. It beats my Axiom EP600 sub.

Good luck and happy listening! :T Glad to help.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

jzac said:


> Might as well give the AVR some room to breathe so it performs well.....so cheat it is! :bigsmile: You can't go wrong with a Denon and Axiom married with Epik. There are some audiophiles that will find issues with the Axioms, but for someone like me who's not willing to spend mega bucks to hear a difference one can barely tell this works just fantastic. My M80 towers are shweeeeeet! I have the original version of these speakers bought a few years ago....now they have version 3 of it. If you haven't listened to the Epik subs then do yourself a favor and find a way to hear it or go with the reviews.....absolute killers.....costs a bit, but well worth every cent. I've had it for a few months now. It beats my Axiom EP600 sub.
> 
> Good luck and happy listening! :T Glad to help.


I had know idea what my speakers were capable of untill i added my outboards, unbeleivable!:T


----------

